# Sockel 1156 oder doch 1155?



## Senor Ace (18. September 2010)

Hey Community!

Meine Problemstellung:

Ich möchte von meinem "alten System":

Intel E8400
GA-X38-DS5
ATI Sapphire 3870 X2

auf ein neues umsteigen.

Zurzeit besteht meine "neue" Konfiguration aus folgenden Bestandteilen:

Intel i5 760
EVGA P55 SLI
NVIDIA EVGA GTX 460 SC 1024MB

Nun stellt sich für mich aber die (berechtige?) Frage, ob es nicht sinnvoller wäre auf den Sockel 1155 mit dazugehöriger CPU (event. i5 2500k oder vergleichbares) zu warten?

Möchte aber so schnell wie möglich umsteigen, da das "alte System" schon zum Verkauf steht, da ich mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch höhere Verkaufschancen ausrechne, d.h. Neukauf noch 2010!!!

So stellt sich für mich auch noch die Frage ob mit Sandy Bridge (Mainstream) noch vor 2011 zu rechnen ist? 
(Finde im Internet X verschiedene Angaben)

AMD-Systeme möchte ich in meine Kaufentscheidung nicht miteinbeziehen.

Würde mich über jede(n) Vorschlag, Anregung freuen....

mfg
Senor Ace


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2010)

wenn du noch 2010 neu kaufen möchtest/musst dann stellt sich die Frage ja gar nicht - Sandy Bridge mit Sockel 1155 kommt zu CES anfang 2011

mfg


----------



## Senor Ace (18. September 2010)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Hab mir schon so etwas gedacht....wäre vllt. eine Übergangslösung (ohne Anschaffungskosten) von Vorteil oder würdest du sofort zuschlagen?

SB: fast identer Preis mit 20/25% mehr Leistung ist natürlich schon verlockend!


----------



## XE85 (18. September 2010)

Ich hätte dein jetztiges Sys noch die paar Monate behalten - aber wenns schon am verkaufen ist ists halt schwirig - eine kostenlose übergangslösung wäre nur ein alter Rechner den du vl noch rumstehen hast

mfg


----------



## Senor Ace (18. September 2010)

Ja danke erstmal...möglicherweise komme ich im laufe der Zeit noch zu neuen Erkenntnissen.

mfg


----------



## Caspar (18. September 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Ich hätte dein jetztiges Sys noch die paar Monate behalten - aber wenns schon am verkaufen ist ists halt schwirig - eine kostenlose übergangslösung wäre nur ein alter Rechner den du vl noch rumstehen hast
> 
> mfg



Dito


----------



## Ahab (18. September 2010)

Ich schließ mich an: behalt dein Sys, so wie es ist. Damit geht noch was und es lässt sich locker bis 2011 aushalten.


----------

